

Ask HN: Volunteer Tech 'Job' Board? - thisduck

I am part of a non-profit organization that is looking for volunteer help in the (web) design department. We make videos about other non-profit organizations and it's really cool. Our website can be found here: http://www.goodevidence.com<p>Are there any tech based volunteer job boards so I can get in touch with tech folk who are looking to volunteer their time?<p>As you can see from the site, we are looking for someone to help us organize the information on the site from a design perspective.<p>Thanks.
======
thisduck
Clickable link: <http://www.goodevidence.com>

I should note that the entire organization is totally volunteer run.

